# Exclusive Acekard R.P.G. Media Blowout! *UPDATE*



## shaunj66 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Exclusive Acekard R.P.G. Media Blowout! *UPDATE**

First hardware pics and menu shots










 

 


We've just received a shed load of new exclusive images of both the Acekard R.P.G. hardware and new loader menu system. From what we can see in the shots; the Acekard R.P.G. loader is looking mighty fine, with the time and a calendar on the top screen and a busy bottom screen with some options and file/folder information. Also, check out the photoshoot of the card propped up against an iPhone, the new black/red DS and a packet of.... menthol orange cigarettes?! You saw them first on GBAtemp.net!

**Update** We've just received a new set of photos. This time you can get a glimpse of the packaging the Acekard R.P.G. comes along in! Hit the new link below to see the photos!

Also we can confirm that the price of the Acekard R.P.G. 1GB NAND model will be set at a manufacturers recommended retail price of *$65~$69 USD*.
We should hopefully be getting our hands on the Acekard R.P.G. by Wednesday at the latest, so stay tuned to GBAtemp for hands-on impressions!





Acekard R.P.G. hardware and loader photos...



New photos!


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Acekard R.P.G. hardware shots*



 

 

 





 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 





*Acekard R.P.G. menu shots*


----------



## Garcia (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, nice.

G~


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow! Green and gold DS lite. I like how you can cut, copy, delete, and paste.


----------



## tetsuya (Sep 8, 2007)

Man those are some fine pics. 65$ seems good too.


----------



## mugenk (Sep 8, 2007)

it looks like great hardware. but i don't know if it's really usefull to have both micro sd ans nand memory. and it will more expensive than others 1-slot solution.


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 8, 2007)

that is so crazy!! i wanna get acekard now..


----------



## Glacius0 (Sep 8, 2007)

Damn, that card looks to be manufactured with so much care, and it looks nice, but I can't imagine this being cheap. If it's priced below g6 real then ok, but if it's above, then I'm not sure if I'm willing to dish it out.

Edit: ah, the newspost has been edited with the price added. Hmm, $65... at that price point I'd say it beats g6 real, but r4..?


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Sep 8, 2007)

Hawt.

Can't wait to get my hands on one of these in the future.


----------



## Retal (Sep 8, 2007)

O...
...
...
...
...K.


----------



## vladislaus (Sep 8, 2007)

omg this looks so nice, hmm looks like im going to get my second Slot 1 card soon.


----------



## faceless (Sep 8, 2007)

$65?

wow, they're going for the kill!


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 9, 2007)

i want one so bad...


----------



## 4saken (Sep 9, 2007)

Holy shit.

Looks like no chips sticking out. The top has a clip (like those in G6DSR).

Which lucky person has the Iphone in that picture


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 9, 2007)

Holy fuck, that build quality looks GODLY. Top notch. SOme bits of the GUI bother me though, like how they don't have the DS Game icon when you're over the game, ala Cyclo/R4. Hopefully this will have a lot of kickass features. Looks REALLY damn good but I don't know if I'd buy it unless I saw a complete feature list and it had better ones than the CycloDS.


----------



## 4saken (Sep 9, 2007)

I wouldn't exactly say that the build quality is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The USB connector looks very easy to damage. Some interesting things.. when you can select Slot 2, I'm supposing that's just booting to slot 2, and not accessing the files on it, which would be cool.

It uses a save type system.. how well do automatic save detection work in other cards that give you the option (I believe X9 and SCDS1 do)?


----------



## cheapassdave (Sep 9, 2007)

hell yeah, the quality on the card looks really good. I also like the widows startup looking interface. This might be the card that replaces my precious R4


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> It uses a save type system.. how well do automatic save detection work in other cards that give you the option (I believe X9 and SCDS1 do)?


The team have stated that the card uses an advanced auto detection method.. I guess it's just an added option for troublesome games?


----------



## 4saken (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey theres nothing about any soft reset options in this.. I wonder if they have it


----------



## bobfernando (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Looks like no chips sticking out. The top has a clip (like those in G6DSR).
> 
> Which lucky person has the Iphone in that picture



I'd rather have an iPTouch, but thats just me. 

Im considering a future purchase, but my R4 is ok for now.


----------



## 4saken (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(bobfernando @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(4saken @ Sep 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit.
> ...



Hmm the touch has more space, but I don't see what else it has. Now that iPhone is being hacked, you can have any carrier, and an all in one device!

EDIT: Menu looks very impressive. Looks like all those black and green "styles" are saved on the card itself. I wonder what will happen to skins.


----------



## MR_COW (Sep 9, 2007)

That interface is so iphone like.
...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(bobfernando @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(4saken @ Sep 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit.
> ...



iPhone > iPod Touch 16GB just because  right now its a better deal, for the same price you get slightly less storage but a lot more features and a phone built-in


----------



## 4saken (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(MR_COW @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> That interface is so iphone like.
> ...



Which is why they put the iPhone in those shots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The official statement stated that they would try to imitate the iPhone interface, or something


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 9, 2007)

i wonder when gbatemp is going 2 make a review for this...


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(azn_225 @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> i wonder when gbatemp is going 2 make a review for this...


I should have hands-on by Wednesday. Review will probably be a week or two after I get it... Can't say for sure really.


----------



## Alastair (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks pretty cool and I like the USB port.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 9, 2007)

Please please PLEASE get a review out ASAP, I'm about to get a Cyclo or this and Temp's insights are the best. I just want to know about the features and homebrew compatibility, does it have soft reset? Auto DLDI patching?


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, this looks really damn nice. One thing I noticed is "slot 2" was an option, as 4saken mentioned. I assume as well its for booting, but that would be cool to be able to store things on the "slot 2" and be able to browser through it lke a file browser. Another ting that kills for me vs all other cards is the mini-usb port, allowing fast file thrasnfers without having to pop out the cart, or even the micro sd. The GUI looks nice, hopefully it performs well. I'm still happy with my Ez5 however, but if I had to choose this between all other carts, I'd get this for sure, it has everything, everyone has and then some.


----------



## 754boy (Sep 9, 2007)

Hmm.....isn't the label on the wrong side  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Other than that, looks great


----------



## 4saken (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh yea. That would be cool as well. Using the USB port to access both the NAND and micro SD (I would think it would be only for the former, but if it's possible to have both accessible, that would be cool (though if you aren't taking it out - I don't really see a point to micro SD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## flai (Sep 9, 2007)

Gorgeous, really want one now, looks fantastic.


----------



## Pigwooly (Sep 9, 2007)

I said earlier that the features were cool, but the price would be the deciding factor in how awesome this was. It's way cheaper than I expected, this is looking like a sweet card!


----------



## 4saken (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> Gorgeous, really want one now, looks fantastic.



and you said you hated it


----------



## flai (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(flai @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous, really want one now, looks fantastic.
> ...



I did the other one, this is like the mockups. Its great, I'm getting one.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good price, R4+2GB card=$60-70, and it comes with 1GB+the 1GB everybody has now....and sdhc...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 9, 2007)

Since this is open source, I really hope someone can make a .rom file of the loader so we can enjoy it on our R4DSes.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 9, 2007)

I may just buy this =O I already have a Simply but I might sell it to get this. Hope I could just Transfer my save on to this though


----------



## flai (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> Since this is open source, I really hope someone can make a .rom file of the loader so we can enjoy it on our R4DSes.



I don't think thats the point of it. And I think the main draw of this is the inbuilt and externel memory, best of both worlds.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 9, 2007)

When will this thing be available? I really need a new card before Sept 25th or whereabouts.


----------



## 4saken (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> When will this thing be available? I really need a new card before Sept 25th or whereabouts.



They said mid-September or thereabouts.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 9, 2007)

After reading 'Temp's review of the old Acekard right now, they better have changed a LOT, lol. I think I might still go with the Cyclo. I don't have time to wait for them to release firmwares and such to improve their card.


----------



## bullet007 (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobfernando @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(4saken @ Sep 8 2007 said:
> ...



Not every carrier, only carriers that have GSM (only 2 USA carries have GSM, AT&T and T-Mobile), not CDMA (Verizon, Alltel, Sprint/Nextel, US Cellular)

ON TOPIC:

These are thing I would like in this product (other than what has been announced)

1.  Access both NAND and MicroSD when RPG is pluged into PC via USB
2.  Auto DLDI Patching
3.  Soft Reset
4.  Cheat Engine
5.  In-Game Menus
6.  Access Files from the slot2 cart (without actually booting the slot2 cart)

MOAR!


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 9, 2007)

@ hollaback You won't have to. That's why its open-source 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And also, the old AceKard apparently has very good game compatibility and the team hasn't really needed to rush out new loaders to cope with new games.


----------



## bobrules (Sep 9, 2007)

This card is now better than the temper card! http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=47883


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 9, 2007)

wow.. build quality looks and the interface looks really nice.. seems like the put a lot of effort into it.. plus.. its not really that expensive..

will be waiting for a review =D


----------



## Seraph (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> I did the other one, this is like the mockups. Its great, I'm getting one.


But the pics earlier were the same cart, they just didn't show the back... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, the cart looks awesome but I guess I already knew that with the mock ups and earlier pics. The OS even looks better.(customizable and now I can make it look more like the DS OS). Of course, looks don't matter if it doesn't perform well. If it performs well and has the more important features that other cards have, this will be my first slot 1 card to get.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> @ hollaback You won't have to. That's why its open-source
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but the problem with open source is that you can't count on a single dev making a good firmware, and if the company just made it open source so they could be lazy and not support it themselves, count me out.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 9, 2007)

Of course they'll reply to you for the first few times, just to build up hope and trust. They'd be stupid not to, especially if they're going to hype you up then abandon you.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 9, 2007)

Now the DS flashcart market is getting better than before. Maybe I should trade in my R4 for something new.


----------



## scruffman (Sep 9, 2007)

All I can say is WOW  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . After I just got my CycloDS Evolution is week. Hmmm I will wait for the review to see if is worth get another card.


----------



## imgod22222 (Sep 9, 2007)

FINALLY a loader has built in copy/paste/delete! Now I won't need DSO. If they come out with a 2GB model for that price and the 1GB lowers I will totally get it! But ATM i dun have $70 to spend.

EDIT: Totally PWNs R4DS. (and i have one)


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 9, 2007)

I guess you could be right Pharoah, because now that I think of it TeamCyclops completely abandoned their previous flashcarts, but it seems they've changed that with their new one. Here's to hoping.


----------



## roboz (Sep 9, 2007)

$65, that is AWESOME. Good thing I didn't order a second R4 yet now I just have to wait for a great review for it then I'll buy it.


----------



## simoonsoon (Sep 9, 2007)

loooks coool 8)
acekard has good support team?


----------



## zi70410 (Sep 9, 2007)

that is swwweeeeeet


----------



## OSW (Sep 9, 2007)

Interesting stuff.

The gui is unique and looks reasonably good.
The calendar idea seems alright, not that fantastic

I like the build design with no chips sticking out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes the sticker is strange, on the opposite side to usual game carts.


----------



## metalcaipira (Sep 9, 2007)

This new one can be better then old acekard, but one thing that worries me is the microSDHC SLOT. Will it be the same as R4, with that horrible spring ? Or equal to Cyclo that doesn´t use spring ? I'll wait for GBATemp review, and if it gets better grade than R4, with perfect games compatibility, no spring, I'll get one. Actually I'm using Cyclo Evo, cause it's so better than R4. I expect this new acekard reach the same level of Cyclo Evo...


----------



## Kellicros (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, these look freaking awesome. XD


----------



## HipN (Sep 9, 2007)

SEXY MENUS!!!! I WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeekShadow (Sep 9, 2007)

Very cool design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will buy this


----------



## Gilrad (Sep 9, 2007)

Man, that looks really slick. I can't wait to see how they incorporate their hardware features; it'd be a total waste if the USB was used ONLY for file transfer, and the NAND was unable to be used as a RAM extension.


----------



## h8uthemost (Sep 9, 2007)

I wanna wait and see how much that 8GB cart is going to be. I don't think I'm going to rush out and get this 1GB cart(eventhough I really want to). I did that when the 8G G6 Real was released, and I just traded it in when the 16G came out.

I couldn't care less about that microsdhc slot, I want that whole 8GB of high speed internal NAND memory.


----------



## jinqui242 (Sep 9, 2007)

What kind of USB connector is that?  Is it the same one as the PSP's or is it the smaller one used in a lot of digital cameras?


----------



## Seraph (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jinqui242 @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> What kind of USB connector is that?Â Is it the same one as the PSP's or is it the smaller one used in a lot of digital cameras?


Same one as PSP's from the look of it.


----------



## 001100 (Sep 9, 2007)

Will it be able to play video (dpg) files?


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(h8uthemost @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> I wanna wait and see how much that 8GB cart is going to be. I don't think I'm going to rush out and get this 1GB cart(eventhough I really want to). I did that when the 8G G6 Real was released, and I just traded it in when the 16G came out.
> 
> I couldn't care less about that microsdhc slot, I want that whole 8GB of high speed internal NAND memory.


This cart is 8Gb, which is 1GB. The G6 has a 8Gb model and a 16Gb model, which is 2GB's.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 9, 2007)

After looking more closely at the pictures, the microSD slot is set up like the CycloDS so it probably won't be spring loaded. It also says USB mini on the cart...I don't think I've seen the smaller ones but I guess I haven't looked at a lot of digital cameras...

The 8GB was also a mistake that was actually 8Gb.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 9, 2007)

The interface is wow... Thanks for the pictures man, really made my day


----------



## roguetrip (Sep 9, 2007)

pppppffffff, 8Gb? (i almost sharted myself when originally hearing 8GB+SDHC support) WTF, thats a teaser, i hope atleast its gonna do something good for the market, Its gonna take quite a bit to pry me off my R4+EZF-V 3in1 and 5GB worth of micro SD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe i'll buy some of your guy's old R4/Cyclo EVO's


----------



## CrystalSweet (Sep 9, 2007)

that card looks amazing!
and crap, i just bought an r4 ds
after convincing my parents with difficulty
not gonna get a new card for like a year


----------



## h8uthemost (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> This cart is 8Gb, which is 1GB. The G6 has a 8Gb model and a 16Gb model, which is 2GB's.



Aww...really? I thought it was 8GB, not 8G. That sucks. This cart is like every other cart to me now. I already have a cart that offers microsdhc,, and a cart that has 16G of space, so this is nothing special to me now, lol(Really wanted 8GB of internal memory). You shouldn't have told me KINGOFNOOBS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Guess I won't be spending my money on it now. You just totally shot my day.


----------



## ryuken (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Gilrad @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> Man, that looks really slick. I can't wait to see how they incorporate their hardware features; it'd be a total waste if the USB was used ONLY for file transfer, and the NAND was unable to be used as a RAM extension.



i didn't even think of the internal memory being used as ram but that is a good idea and if it does work then that's another + for this cart. nice interface from looks of it. o and wouldn't it suck if u had to copy games from the micro sd card to the NAND flash just to play them, lol just a thought


----------



## Seraph (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, one of the features does say you get to choose where you boot from, as well as being able to transfer files to and from.


----------



## currynoodles (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow.. The interface looks great. It's so polished, not to mention a pretty good price. Hope it's as good as they say.


----------



## cheapassdave (Sep 9, 2007)

i hope they have some kind of a dust cover for that usb plug, it looks naked without one


----------



## OSW (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(cheapassdave @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> i hope they have some kind of a dust cover for that usb plug, it looks naked without oneÂ



lol good point. but i doubt they will include one.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 9, 2007)

We'll see. We'll see...


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 9, 2007)

to be honest, the cart itself looks, how can i say this kind of like a beta kind of thing , and in one of the pictures you can see right thru it and see the orange box behind it also from what i've seen the acekard in the past hasn't had the best frequent updates so i will give this a miss, also i don't see any mention of a micro SD slot? so why is everyone saying there is one? the usb port thingy looks like the ds xtreeme.

i think i will stick to getting a cyclo DS for now, i might see the review when it gets here but definitely won't be getting this but i won't be staying with the R4DS for any longer, that's for sure.


----------



## ditto_n (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> also i don't see any mention of a micro SD slot? so why is everyone saying there is one?



How the hell did you miss it, its in the first picture.
http://gbatemp.net/images/news/akrpg/card/IMG_5208.jpg


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(ditto_n @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > also i don't see any mention of a micro SD slot? so why is everyone saying there is one?
> ...




ah i see, never saw it first time.

edit: why is the label back to front? also you can see from this picture just how beta looking it looks and tacky.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> to be honest, the cart itself looks, how can i say this kind of like a beta kind of thing , and in one of the pictures you can see right thru it and see the orange box behind it also from what i've see the acekard in the past hasn't had the best frequent updates so i will give this a miss, also i don't see any mention of a micro SD slot? so why is everyone saying there is one? the usb port thingy looks like the ds xtreeme.


Well the card is transparent(wrong word?) but you're probably talking about the reflection off the sticker? You still can't see through the chip. Still the best looking cart to me anyway(doesn't have a ugly designed front sticker). I thought the main problem with the first Acekard was pretty much how the system worked for the card but had good compatibility.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 9, 2007)

poor updates for their previous flash carts, says it all really, also their previous flash carts were using some unusual file format or something which was unnecessary.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like an okay card but my R4 does everything I need it to do - play ds games


----------



## h8uthemost (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> poor updates for their previous flash carts, says it all really, also their previous flash carts were using some unusual file format or something which was unnecessary.



^ This is true. But again, look at TeamCyclops. They didn't support their other carts very well. And now their slot 1 cart is probably the most well supported cart there is right now. So maybe the Acekard team will be doing the samething.

But, the fact that they're making this cart open source, may be an indication of how their support will be. Who knows.

I do agree about you getting a CycloDS though. At least you know you'll be getting quality updates for that cart.


----------



## OSW (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > to be honest, the cart itself looks, how can i say this kind of like a beta kind of thing , and in one of the pictures you can see right thru it and see the orange box behind it also from what i've see the acekard in the past hasn't had the best frequent updates so i will give this a miss, also i don't see any mention of a micro SD slot? so why is everyone saying there is one? the usb port thingy looks like the ds xtreeme.
> ...



I like the look of it quite alot, especially the transparent plastic and non-ugly sticker. hell i think i might even like it better with no sticker at all.


----------



## blizeH (Sep 9, 2007)

Pardon my ignorance, but what exactly looks so great about it?!

I'm genuinely bemused as to why people are seemingly having orgasms over how 'awesome' it is.

To be honest I'm still on very old tech anyway with the G6 Lite, but in all honesty, what can this new card do that mine can't?! If there's some omfgwtfawesome new additions that make it a worthy purchase I may be tempted but I can't see anything that great. Maybe a more fair comparison is what does this offer compared to an R4?


----------



## Seraph (Sep 9, 2007)

I still think the embossed logo was enough, but at least the sticker is in the back and looks good/decent. If it does what it says currently, it's just as good or better than the other carts.(except for some ingame extra features) 

I'm actually excited for this because I've been waiting for a slot-1 device.(still using a M3 miniSD on a lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) The main reasons I would get this instead of other carts are:

1. It's aesthetically pleasing(the cart itself and the interface)
2. Dual memory
3. Open source(customization of the cart)
4. The other small things included in the GUI

But there's always those products with a feature that doesn't work too well, or at all, as their teams claim it should. So I'm really hoping it does what it says. But any of the features mean nothing if the old features don't work as well as other carts.


----------



## chrishull (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like a nice card with various options could be the next card I but but just bought 3 M3 simply for my Kids.

My question is "Why is it everyone go`s on about the sticker on all DS slot 1 carts when you don`t seem them when they are in the DS" ?


----------



## Zaolen (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(blizeH @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> To be honest I'm still on very old tech anyway with the G6 Lite, but in all honesty, what can this new card do that mine can't?! If there's some omfgwtfawesome new additions that make it a worthy purchase I may be tempted but I can't see anything that great.



I think i can see your point of view: you have a flash card that runs yours backups just fine and you don't use it for anything else, so why bother buying a new one?

I congratulate you for being happy with what you have.

That said, the list of features this card has and G6 Lite don't are obvious:
-Don't have to patch roms
-Higher transfer speed from pc to flash card
-You don't need to use a special loader to connect to pc, so if it's broken you can buy a new one in any computer store
-There is no need of patcher programs, so linux and mac users don't have to use emulators
-You don't have to use a passcard or have had your DS flashed
- It's OPEN SOURCE
-... And others features you maybe o maybe not care about.

As I have said, I hope you continue using your G6 Lite and being as happy as you are right now, but for those who wants to buy a flash card, this card is a winner (if the promises become reality)


P.D. Sorry about my english, but I think it's undestable enough


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(h8uthemost @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> ^ This is true. But again, look at TeamCyclops. They didn't support their other carts very well. And now their slot 1 cart is probably the most well supported cart there is right now. So maybe the Acekard team will be doing the samething.
> 
> But, the fact that they're making this cart open source, may be an indication of how their support will be. Who knows.
> 
> I do agree about you getting a CycloDS though. At least you know you'll be getting quality updates for that cart.



yeah i've watched team cyclops for a while and their updates so far have been frequent which i like, regardless of the acekard getting open source it still wont be the most well supported or well popular flash cart out there compared to other flash carts, and i can't wait to get a cyclo DS, i'm fed up of the R4DS lack of features compared to the cyclo DS, can't get it now though as i'm getting a new ipod by the end of next month, besides i'm waiting for cyclo DS to release a black version of their cart, i've heard they were gonna release it?


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, the Acekard R.P.G. GUI looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(mugenk @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> it looks like great hardware. but i don't know if it's really usefull to have both micro sd ans nand memory. and it will more expensive than others 1-slot solution.


Actually, its ingenious. Because then people can use a crappy MicroSD card for most roms, and still be able to run games that won't work on crappy MicroSD cards


----------



## Seraph (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(chrishull @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> My question is "Why is it everyone go`s on about the sticker on all DS slot 1 carts when you don`t seem them when they are in the DS" ?
> 
> You can see that small area at the top of the cart
> 
> ...


Isn't it possible for things to change for current and future flashcarts by the time you actually purchase it?


----------



## enarky (Sep 9, 2007)

Card looks good in this early stadium. I like that Acekard people haven't made any over-the-top claims like "debugging homebrew over USB" yet, everything from the Press release surely sounds plausible, IMHO. If they really open source their Software and publish _everything_ under a free license (without relying on any official Nintendo SDK stuff) this will be the most future-proof card out there.



QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> [...] also from what i've seen the acekard in the past hasn't had the best frequent updates [...]
> 
> 
> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> ...


There were other comments in this thread saying that updates for Acekard were fine, even providing updates to Acekard+ for regular Acekard users. I also haven't read any complaints about any games not working with Acekard. What's the basis for your claim? Links, please!


----------



## recover (Sep 9, 2007)

I still want a nice review before I buy mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And of course, a confirmation that all source has been released under a valid open source license (and NOT restricting the source to those who own the AceKard, it must be free to all).



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> There were other comments in this thread saying that updates for Acekard were fine, even providing updates to Acekard+ for regular Acekard users. I also haven't read any complaints about any games not working with Acekard. What's the basis for your claim? Links, please!


I'm pretty sure he means low compability with homebrew, due to AceKard's proprietary filesystem.


----------



## fli_guy84 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes, I like how well it blends with Onyx DS Lite.

Putting aesthetic values aside, if it get good reviews, I might be interested in getting one


----------



## acekard (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> poor updates for their previous flash carts, says it all really, also their previous flash carts were using some unusual file format or something which was unnecessary.



We wanna clarify it.
Actually,We've two products before AK RPG. Which are AceKard and AceKard+. And AK+ use FAT so you can just drag and drop a rom from your PC to TF card to play it. What you talk about ""unusual file format" are AKFS and it's only used in AK. AK+ support AKFS and FAT both.
And for the "poor updates", yes, we do not need to update our firmware for the compatibility. This is what we are proud of. But we keep updating save type list even though our users can update it by themselves. We'd like to provide best service for every user. any issue you can post it in our forum(www.acekard.com/bbs) or email us(acekard#gmail.com).

We hope AK RPG can bring you more funs in your DS. 
Thank you all.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 9, 2007)

That looks very nice! Maybe I'll get it someday, as it isn't expensive at all!


----------



## Opium (Sep 9, 2007)

It's certainly looks really good. This card has caught my eye


----------



## recover (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(acekard @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> And AK+ use FAT so you can just drug and drop a rom from your PC to TF card to play it.


The drug and drop part made me laugh


----------



## xcalibur (Sep 9, 2007)

this is truly an awesome cart and if the support holds up, its gonna be the second flashcard im going to get


----------



## zatelli (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like some guys around here are to own more flashcards than they actually own genuine DS games.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Seriously, I wonder what makes this card that "awesome", features wise? Or is it just plain marketing? 
Anyways, hopefully the upcoming review should clear things up a bit.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(recover @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(acekard @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And AK+ use FAT so you can just drug and drop a rom from your PC to TF card to play it.
> ...


Sounds like something you'd get put away in jail for a long time for.


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 9, 2007)

Off topic. Shaun why does it say Status:Epic under your name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

On Topic- I wont be jumping on the Acekard bandwagon too soon, since my SCDS does me fine.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice looking! 

I do not think I will buy it until more review is being test and want to know if it can run 99% games or something like at first.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow. That is a really good card, both for its features (on paper, at least) and price. The only catch I see on it is its desing... it looks ugly, with all those "holes" =/

I wouldn't buy one, though. I have an M3 Simply + 3in1 and, even if this card seems to have a plethora of useful features and options, there's nothing "important" (aka playing NDS games) that the Simply and this one can't do.


----------



## scruffman (Sep 9, 2007)

All I can say is WOW  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . After I just got my CycloDS Evolution is week. Hmmm I will wait for the review to see if is worth get another card.


----------



## Trulen (Sep 9, 2007)

I need something to accidentally break my CycloDS ]:  

'Cause this card sounds tasty.  

I'm still waiting to see what devs do with open source, though.
That's probably the most exciting part.

And then an auto-rom trimmer!
That's always nifty.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 9, 2007)

Who's going to be distributing this? RealHotStuff?


----------



## Raisingod (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .Anyway since this will be Open Source I would like the code to be readable ( Comments please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) since going through thousands of code lines isn't the nicest thing in the world .


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 9, 2007)

Umm this is not soo interesting but it's good for new buyers. I already ordered my R4 and 1gb so i guess all i want is games and tht's what R4 is good with. This I think is a little too stylish for me


----------



## crazyshiza (Sep 9, 2007)

I hope the open source is not just an excuse for them not to update.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(crazyshiza @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> I hope the open source is not just an excuse for them not to update.




probably is because they can't be bothered to update themselves also when they boycott this card the open source will still be there so that will cover their backs lol anyways enough now or i will upset the fanboys.


----------



## funknjunk (Sep 9, 2007)

OH my god those shells are beautiful i must have one


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 9, 2007)

That thing looks fucking magical.

I want one....but i have a R4 so I'm not going to be greedy.


----------



## g.crow (Sep 9, 2007)

(maybe this has been posted before)

what im wondering is that fact if you can launch games from both the nand and the micro sd, i have the feeling you can only launch from nand and have to copy games from micro sd to nand first.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(mars77 @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> (maybe this has been posted before)
> 
> what im wondering is that fact if you can launch games from both the nand and the micro sd, i have the feeling you can only launch from nand and have to copy games from micro sd to nand first.


You get to choose where you want to boot from. Here's the feature list from the announcement thread:
[title:Acekard R.P.G. press release][A perfect flash card for NDS games lovers — Acekard R.P.G release]



After 10 month development, we proudly announce the arrival of next generation acekard which called “Acekard R.P.G (Acekard Real Play Gear)”. Acekard R.P.G is revolutionary and all the functions are developed base on the needs of our customers. Acekard R.P.G might not be 100% perfect, but it is definitely the best card on the current market.
[World’s first double storage slot-1 card, Support both build in NAND Flash and Micro SD memory card]



Acekard R.P.G (Acekard Real Play Gear), the world’s first “double storage” slot one flash card which gives you the advantages of both build in and external memory system. With the fast NAND flash, your game will never lack again, and with the external micro SD memory card, you can easily expand the storage space.Support micro SDHC card, 4 gigabyte max for now.



[Build in “Quick Exchange” Technology”]


With the “Quick Exchange” Technology”, Acekard R.P.G can easily exchange files between NAND Flash and MicoSD memory card and you can also choose either start the game in NAND or Micro SD memory card.



[World’s first “AUTO Save type detection” flash card]


Acekard R.P.G build in with the “AUTO SAVE TYPE DETECTION” technology which able to auto detects the save type up to 99% of the games. (Until now, we still haven’t found any games that Acekard R.P.G is not able to detect.)



[Build in USB connector, support U-Disk]


No more Card Reader or slot 2 USB Reader is needed. To transfer the games between computer and Acekard R.P.G, the only thing you need is a standard Mini USB cable. Acekard R.P.G supports both USB 1.0 and 2.0, so the file transfer speed is extremely fast. Once the Acekard R.P.G connects with the computer, it can be used as an U-Disk as well.(However, if user want to use the  microSD card on PC, a card reader is needed.)



[100% Compatibility for all NDS games]


Acekard R.P.G simulates the original game cart which makes it able to play all the new released NDS games (Clean roms) without updating the kernels.



[Build in “Rom Trimming” Function; automatically remove the un-necessary data in the Roms]


Acekard R.P.G is the world’s first flash card which has the “Rom Trimming” Function build in. When you copy the file between Micro SD and NAND flash, if there is any un-necessary data in the Roms, Acekard R.P.G will remove it automatically.



[Fully touch screen operation]


Acekard R.P.G is using the idea of iPhone which gives the customer a totally new control experience*.


* You are able to switch to “Button Control” as well.


[Original game cart size, no flash needed, no passme needed, easy plug and play]


Acekard R.P.G has the same size as original game cart and you don’t have to flash your machine or using passkey in order to use Acekard R.P.G. It is just plug and play.



[Able to use as a passkey to boot slot2 flash cards]


Acekard R.P.G can be used as a passkey, so you can boot your slot2 flash cards with it, and no MicroSD card is needed.



[Using “write balance” technology, able to re-write NAND flash more than usual]


The “write balance” technology makes the Acekard R.P.G utilize the NAND flash evenly, so it will last longer than the original game cart.



[Save file directly stored into memory card, no battery needed and never lost]


Acekard R.P.G will store your save file directly into NAND flash or Micro SD memory card, so there is no battery needed to keep the save file, and it will never lost.



[Micro SD files exchange]


You can exchange the files between two Micro SD memory cards by using the build in NAND Flash. Make games sharing more easily



[Support Multi-language]


You can easily change the language within Acekard R.P.G.



[Easy Skin Change]


You can easily DIY Acekard R.P.G skin, and change it at anytime.



[Open Source]


We will open all the source code of our OS and also the AKMENU and Acekard R.P.G I/O interface, so homebrew programmer could easily change or re-code the whole system.



[Acekard R.P.G future function]


Support multi save files

Support Action Replay cheat

…………………….

……………………..

All these features will be implemented in next release.
And the Acekard didn't have any NDS compatibility issues that required firmware updates, right? If it does have all those features, the only thing it would need to be updated for would be ingame cheats etc., soft reset, or features no one has thought of or done.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 9, 2007)

Would anyone believe it but Acekard RPG is on for pre-order on bamboogaming...(i hope no one mentioned it before) It's going for a whole 85AUS$ and will be available 15th september
Thats what i was thinking it's around USD70$ so tht means around other shops it's gonna be upto 90AUS$ since bamboo is really cheap


----------



## phoood (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You an official here? Cause you've officially given me a boner!


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 9, 2007)

Does anyone know how long Bamboogaming takes to ship to the US? I hope RealHotStuff carries these...


----------



## mugenk (Sep 9, 2007)

do you think it can support hot plug of the micro SD? it would be nice to copy/past rom when you make a DS party and no laptop around to exchange rom file.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 9, 2007)

woot, sinkhead has just informed me that a sample for me will be shipped out in a couple of days...I'll get mine later than GBAtemp but oh well, I'm still getting one O: O: O:


----------



## Seraph (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(mugenk @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> do you think it can support hot plug of the micro SD? it would be nice to copy/past rom when you make a DS party and no laptop around to exchange rom file.


Not sure what hot plug means but you don't need a PC at all if you have the files on the cart or microSD.


----------



## HBK (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice, but I don't expect it to have SDHC support, in which the Cyclo DS might gain the upper hand in the future. Boot times are quite important, so I expect it to load like the R4. 

Let's wait for the GBATemp review. xD


----------



## Seraph (Sep 9, 2007)

It _does_ have SDHC support...or atleast claims to...or are you saying it won't have it anyway?


----------



## mugenk (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mugenk @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > do you think it can support hot plug of the micro SD? it would be nice to copy/past rom when you make a DS party and no laptop around to exchange rom file.
> ...



but right now, without this future acekard, you still need a pc to handle files. it's great to have nand memory so you can handle files. but if you're outside and play some game that people don't have, you can't send them files without a computer. and if you can hot plug microSD while inside the OS, i just think it would be really great


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 9, 2007)

You mean transferring ROMs wireless from card to card? That's just an incredibly stupid feature to request.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(mugenk @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> but right now, without this future acekard, you still need a pc to handle files. it's great to have nand memory so you can handle files. but if you're outside and play some game that people don't have, you can't send them files without a computer. and if you can hot plug microSD while inside the OS, i just think it would be really great


Well...that's what I meant... For this card, you don't need a PC to transfer things to microSD...


----------



## mugenk (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mugenk @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > but right now, without this future acekard, you still need a pc to handle files. it's great to have nand memory so you can handle files. but if you're outside and play some game that people don't have, you can't send them files without a computer. and if you can hot plug microSD while inside the OS, i just think it would be really great
> ...



what are you talking about? o_o nobody talk about wireless. it's about exchange rom via the Acekard RPG


----------



## roboz (Sep 9, 2007)

Why can't you just tell the person to get it from a website. Or you can just tranfer it on the Nand memory then put the persons micro sd card on then transfer it back to the micro sd.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 9, 2007)

Doesn't seem all that interesting, will wait for the review myself.


----------



## mugenk (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(roboz @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> Why can't you just tell the person to get it from a website. Or you can just tranfer it on the Nand memory then put the persons micro sd card on then transfer it back to the micro sd.



if you're outside and ready to play, then the other people don't have the rom, you can do it with the acekard rpg


----------



## villa_bryan (Sep 10, 2007)

damn just when I thought there wasn't anything else the cyclo was missing(like download play) these bad boys come out with a whole list

1. mini usb
2. built-in nand memory AND EXPANDABILITY
3. FREAKIN OPEN-SOURCE!!!!!

So here's the plan: wait for an awesome review, wait and make sure that the first one's aren't all defective ::couch::cyclo::cough::, buy a new ds with a new buy.com credit card (save $30), buy this bad boy, order a jap 2gb card off dz-tech, then

give my old ds lite(anniversery), old cyclo(christmas), and sandisk 2gb card (birthday) to my girl.

so in actuality i'm buying myself presents!!!


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 10, 2007)

This thing needs soft reset...


----------



## quartercast (Sep 10, 2007)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Sep 10 2007 said:


> I thought they said u can copy a rom file to the NAND and then to the MicroSD, so you can transfer from MicroSD to MicroSD



Hmm, so if someone had a rom you wanted, they could just lend you their microSD and then you could transfer it onto your NAND and decide what to do with it from there. Not a bad idea! But I think the transfer function is mainly for transferring the odd pesky rom or movie to NAND which you otherwise couldn't get to work on microSD.


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 10, 2007)

any word on release date??


QUOTE:
damn just when I thought there wasn't anything else the cyclo was missing(like download play) these bad boys come out with a whole list

1. mini usb
2. built-in nand memory AND EXPANDABILITY
3. FREAKIN OPEN-SOURCE!!!!!

So here's the plan: wait for an awesome review, wait and make sure that the first one's aren't all defective ::couch::cyclo::cough::, buy a new ds with a new buy.com credit card (save $30), buy this bad boy, order a jap 2gb card off dz-tech, then

give my old ds lite(anniversery), old cyclo(christmas), and sandisk 2gb card (birthday) to my girl.

so in actuality i'm buying myself presents!!! 
QUOTE:


LOLZ!!


----------



## 4saken (Sep 10, 2007)

Hm. Might have been mentioned before, but bamboogaming.com is offering pre-orders at a hefty 85 AUD (roughly 70 USD, or a bit less?).

I'll be waiting for a review first.. though it is tempting. Stock is arriving on the 15th apparently.


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ryuken @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gilrad @ Sep 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, that looks really slick. I can't wait to see how they incorporate their hardware features; it'd be a total waste if the USB was used ONLY for file transfer, and the NAND was unable to be used as a RAM extension.
> ...


NAND != RAM... it can be used like RAM, but I doubt it'd write any faster than an SD card on an R4 or similar, so don't go expecting big leaps in the DS's internal memory beyond anything other than using a swapfile on a MM card (which if I don't miss my guess not many types of homebrew would use anyway).


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 10, 2007)

Who will be selling these things? With a new cart coming out, no major distributors are putting announcements up or anything. Not RealHotStuff or anyone...


----------



## Zombie_X (Sep 10, 2007)

That GUI looks like something all flashcarts should have. I'm tired of these bad quality or bare GUI set-ups. Also if this card can do what the CycloDS EVO does it may be worth the money. Download play doesn't matter to me as long as the games play 100% and saving is automatic. I will buy this to review if AceKard won't send me a sample.


----------



## SkH (Sep 11, 2007)

*_*

Any info about the 2GB One?? I WANT THAT ONE FOR SURE!!! (THAT TOO HEHEH BUT I'LL WAIT FOR THE 2GB ONE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Acekard R.P.G. Box shots!*


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks quality box to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let it roll out fast


----------



## serg0 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hawt, hopefully they'll have a 2 GB one.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(serg0 @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> Hawt, hopefully they'll have a 2 GB one.


Not anytime soon (we're talking months if not years).. it's going to be just the 1GB model for a while.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 11, 2007)

DAMNNNN, that packaging looks official. So many official standard logos, lol. Where can I get one in the U.S.? Does ANYONE know?


----------



## Seraph (Sep 11, 2007)

Box looks nice and well done. It seems like it comes in that case from the other pics...wonder if that slot 2 holder in the case will be filled with something in the future...


----------



## leetdude_007 (Sep 11, 2007)

I wonder how their competitors will react.


----------



## Firtermish (Sep 11, 2007)

-Picture viewer " View picture or reading your comics " lol.


----------



## kiruyama (Sep 12, 2007)

Is skinning support confirmed?! If it is, this is day 1 purchase for me.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(kiruyama @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> Is skinning support confirmed?! If it is, this is day 1 purchase for me.


"Open Source Operating System" and "Custom OS skin functions" are what it says on the box...


----------



## Zaolen (Sep 12, 2007)

"Auto ROM's RIP function"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So your backups will "Rest In Peace"?


----------



## roboz (Sep 12, 2007)

Can't wait for the review, want to see how really awesome this thing is with a score of probrably 9.5/10(bad at predicting stuff though). When is the review coming out again.


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 12, 2007)

bamboogaming is putting up preorders but theres only 50, and their stock is comin 15th of september

man that packaging is sweet


----------



## ryuken (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(cory1492 @ Sep 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ryuken @ Sep 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Gilrad @ Sep 8 2007 said:
> ...



i thought ram is Volatile and that the NAND flash is not, anyway, how come u don't think it'll write faster? i was hoping it would so someone can figure out how to use it as ram and then the homebrew possibility will skyrocket


----------



## wabo (Sep 12, 2007)

This might be the cart that makes me update from my old M3CF. Just waiting for a positive review (and availability, obviously) to make the move.


----------



## villa_bryan (Sep 12, 2007)

so when's this review coming???


----------



## stop_loading (Sep 12, 2007)

wow this is looking amazing

if the compatibilty is pure 100%, or even only rivaling R4 (98%), then this would be the ultimate flash cart, i mean cmon

65$ = 1 gb storage + excellent build quality + microSD slot + OPEN SOURCE + iphone-like interface


----------



## 4saken (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice and colorful box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: May have been brought up before, but it says RSA pass.. I guess that means they're implying it supports all download play


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hrmm, a nice box for the reviews that will not be sent out to the customers.... again?



QUOTE(ryuken @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> i thought ram is Volatile and that the NAND flash is not, anyway, how come u don't think it'll write faster? i was hoping it would so someone can figure out how to use it as ram and then the homebrew possibility will skyrocket


RAM is indeed volatile (needs power to keep refreshed) and keeps data most often via transistors (think switches that require some power to stay switched, but can be switched fast), NAND and similar nonvolatle memory keeps data by setting electrons in gates (sometimes referred to as "burning") (think switches that can only be switched from on to off, but not the opposite unless you reset a massive bunch at once to 'on').

NAND _is_ faster at writing than many other nonvolatile memories, but it is not read nearly as fast as a full bus RAM (like a GBA slot ram expansion or internal DS memory), and in a slot 1 card it is also limited by the fact slot 1 is serial and thus has a fairly low data speed.

Example: I can write the entire 4MiB main RAM of the DS at will in a small time, perhaps 2 seconds max, and any size data which becomes available immediately. To write 4MiB to NAND, I first must erase and verify the erase of however many blocks I need (there goes 2 seconds), then write the data in chunks to those blocks while handling 'spare data' (like lba if wear leveling is done) and bad block mapping (usually requires a write verify to make sure no data was lost), and then that data is in memory for use - at least 3 times the operations so even if it was as fast as DS RAM, it would take 3x as long just to stick data into memory.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 12, 2007)

I just received my Acekard R.P.G. samples. Expect a new topic soon..

Unfortunately I have to wait for the team to respond to send me the latest loader as it wasn't included. Just a funny note and readme


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 12, 2007)

Still waiting for it


----------



## acekard (Sep 12, 2007)

We've sent you the menu for AK RPG via email.
We're expecting your review
Thank you.


----------



## Zaolen (Sep 12, 2007)

Hum, this acekard will be available in europe?

I'm not too comfortable importing, there could be a lot of troubles.

It's not the same having a refound for a defective card from a shop in your country that in the other part of the world.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 12, 2007)

Can these Acekard people tell us where this will be SOLD? Only bamboogaming has it from what I've seen. If that's the only place, then this SUCKS.


----------



## 4saken (Sep 12, 2007)

It won't be.


----------



## Noobix (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow...although I'm more than happy with my trusty R4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , it's nice to see such an innovative and feature rich product.  

With regards to the open source software, Acekard should take the initiative and send some sample cards to known/trusted programmers like fast, cory and Shaun Taylor.  It will surely give them the edge over other carts.

Pending a "good" review, I'll be getting some for sure, since for some unknown reason I always wanted Acekard to do well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Yeah I do feel a bit guilty that I went with R4, but it was the better product!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Anyway it'll be great for my post count to keep spamming Acekard rulez!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bring on the review!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xalphax (Sep 12, 2007)

if the compatibility and support is good i only can see this thing ROCK!


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow...I still say R4 for life.


----------



## azn_star (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi, i joined this forum only cause i heard about the Acekard, and now i think ill be a long term member, dying to see that review!!! =D


----------



## Naouak (Sep 12, 2007)

if it has a good review, i buy it instantely. I need a new slot 1 flashcard and it seems to be better than R4. But the Nand flash memory is still the same as acekard ?


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Naouak @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> if it has a good review, i buy it instantely. I need a new slot 1 flashcard and it seems to be better than R4. But the Nand flash memory is still the same as acekard ?


Same here. XD (And I just recently got my R4)

This ha probably been asked but: "Where can you get that Monokuro Boo sticker or DS mod?"


----------



## stop_loading (Sep 14, 2007)

so do we have any launch date/window?

soon hopefully (this month?)


----------



## zi70410 (Sep 18, 2007)

i dunno know does anybody??


----------



## funknjunk (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah those cards look nice. But... where the hell can i get one of those ds's! Those look amazing. I would pay a premium well maybe 20 + msrp for one of them.


----------



## qjopera (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> Oh yea. That would be cool as well. Using the USB port to access both the NAND and micro SD (I would think it would be only for the former, but if it's possible to have both accessible, that would be cool (though if you aren't taking it out - I don't really see a point to micro SD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




actually it is possible if you use the quick excange technology to swap files on the microSD to the nand flash then transfer via USB


----------



## qjopera (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> Nice, but I don't expect it to have SDHC support, in which the Cyclo DS might gain the upper hand in the future. Boot times are quite important, so I expect it to load like the R4.
> 
> Let's wait for the GBATemp review. xD




Well to tell you the truth you are a little off I got a message from acekard telling me that the acekard R.P.G really does support SDHC. Plus it is on their website and in other threads of the website that the acekard R.P.G is confirmed to have SDHC support.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(funknjunk @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> yeah those cards look nice. But... where the hell can i get one of those ds's! Those look amazing. I would pay a premium well maybe 20 + msrp for one of them.


Who the hell wants 20 fr a DS?


----------



## qjopera (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(acekard @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > poor updates for their previous flash carts, says it all really, also their previous flash carts were using some unusual file format or something which was unnecessary.
> ...




everybody bow down to acekard


----------



## qjopera (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> Since this is open source, I really hope someone can make a .rom file of the loader so we can enjoy it on our R4DSes.



















U are funny it won't make sense the acekard has 1GB NAND FLASH and SDHC. R4 has no nand flash or SDHC that is stupid unless R4 realeases an upgraded version with something close to what acekard RPG has otherwise that is straight up stupid!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## golden (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Also we can confirm that the price of the Acekard R.P.G. 1GB NAND model will be set at a manufacturers recommended retail price of *$65~$69 USD*.



What the heck happened to that price? Did it get raised or what? All I am finding them these days is for $85 USD from bamboo gaming.


----------



## OSW (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(golden @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats AUD. (unless ur including shipping, making it a little more. but they had free shipping a while ago X_X)
i don't think many enlish shops stock it. bamboogaming has a pretty close relationship with the acewkard team


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

why would you bump this?
and it was already answered.


----------

